# Zec@Work: Sonya Davison



## Zeckson (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello people! Had been missing in action for while now. Hope everybody is okay! 

I was VERY privileged to be able to shoot Sonya. She is very beautiful, young and very active. Loves to joke and she is absolutely bubbly. Not to mention her age is only around her 20s...

Sonya Davison has been a face model for a lot of TV commercials, especially on hair care products and skin care products. Although this is not her first time doing photo shoots, it was still considered her first because she mentioned that she had not been to shoot that demanded so much from the photographer. But she really enjoyed her session with me. I was glad.

This is the first time I worked with Sonya so she is still very 'stranger' to me but nevertheless, we did make out some decent shots, sharing them with all of you. Hope I had done good justice to Sonya.

Equipment:
- Nikon D700
- AF-D Nikkor 24mm f/2.8D
- AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 16-35mm f/4 IF-ED Nano
- Sigma EX 50mm f/1.4G
- Nikon Speedlight SB-900 x 2
- Nikon Speedlight SB-600 x 3
- Nikon SU-800 Speedlight Commander


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 24, 2010)

Pic 01:









Pic 02:








Pic 03:








Pic 04:








Pic 05:








Pic 06:








Pic 07:








Pic 08:








Pic 09:








Pic 10:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 24, 2010)

Pic 11:








Pic 12:








Pic 13:








Pic 14:








Pic 15:








Pic 16:








Pic 17:








Pic 18:








Pic 19:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for viewing my images. Special thanks to Sonya for being my photo model for this session. This is the first time I worked with Sonya and I can promise it will not be the last...


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 24, 2010)

These are amazing!


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mustlovedragons said:


> These are amazing!


 


Thank you for your comments. Glad that you like them Any other areas of improvements please do highlight.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice!  How was it shooting a model in a busy area?  I am afraid to do that especially when the model wears something really sexy.


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice!  How was it shooting a model in a busy area?  I am afraid to do that especially when the model wears something really sexy.





Thanks for your comments. Well, I guess I am kind of gotten used to strangers staring at us while in a photo shoot. Not sure about how Sonya. But she was kind of unnatural though but later she was actively participating in the shoot. I guess she kind of enjoyed it.


----------



## edouble (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome photography! I absolutely love the flash prop whichever is very creative!  Different backgrounds including a car, love it!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 25, 2010)

How did you find a graffitied wall in Singapore?  Isn't that worse than killing somebody? LOL.   Just kidding!


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

edouble said:


> Awesome photography! I absolutely love the flash prop whichever is very creative!  Different backgrounds including a car, love it!





Ha ha ha. Thanks for your comments! Yeah, at the spur of the moment, inspiration came! I love those shots too!


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> How did you find a graffitied wall in Singapore?  Isn't that worse than killing somebody? LOL.   Just kidding!





Ooo... You seem to know Singapore pretty well... Yup, no such walls here in the city. Maybe one or two at the outskirts. These shots were taken in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

Zeckson - Your work is truly amazing and I have really missed seeing you post.  Thanks for sharing these with us and keep up the amazing work.  (I'm not loving a couple of the poses like 13, but other than that, perfect).


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

NateS said:


> Zeckson - Your work is truly amazing and I have really missed seeing you post.  Thanks for sharing these with us and keep up the amazing work.  (I'm not loving a couple of the poses like 13, but other than that, perfect).





Hello Nate. It has been a long time, Nate. Yeah, I was kind of busy when I touched down in Singapore early this year. Had been busy with work. Currently running an IT Helpdesk for the Singapore 2010 Youth Olympic Games.

Thanks for your comments, Nate. Happy to read that you like most of them.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 25, 2010)

I am originally from Indonesia. I've been to Singapore a while back.  




Zeckson said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > How did you find a graffitied wall in Singapore?  Isn't that worse than killing somebody? LOL.   Just kidding!
> ...


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I am originally from Indonesia. I've been to Singapore a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ah... That explains why you were familiar with Singapore.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 25, 2010)

These are GREAT photos thanks amazing model, location etc... :thumbup:


----------



## Zeckson (Aug 25, 2010)

DanFinePhotography said:


> These are GREAT photos thanks amazing model, location etc... :thumbup:





Thanks for your comments. Glad that you like them. Any other areas of improvement please do highlight.


----------

